# Looking for Stud Persian chinchilla



## Mags1962 (Apr 1, 2019)

good morning everybody 
Iam a new member 
Found your forum whilst searching online for a stud for out beutifull Persian chinchilla 
Not ready yet as she is young but in the near future we would like one litter 
Iam in Scotland and there seems to be no studs available , Infact it seems that this breed is rare to find in Scotland as we had to travel to Essex to get our girl 
Is it very difficult to find a nice boy ? 
We are responsible cat people , already have two wonderful Persian chinchilla ladies who bring so much joy 
We only want to breed our little girl so we can have one other Persian chinchilla baby in our family 
Thank you for any help or advice you can give in finding a stud 
Margaret


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Unless you want to go into breeding in a serious way - I don't mean quantity, I mean quality - buy another kitten.

it's by far best for her to have her spayed before she calls for the first time, or ASAP if she has started calling, and to not get her pregnant. this is because:

Each call slightly increases her risk of breast cancer
Once she is spayed there is no risk of pyometra
Each pregnancy carries risks, just as it does for humans. For example she might need a c-section, usually in the middle of the night at £££ rates
There is a very small risk of losing her during kittening or shortly after. If that happens you would face hand-raising kittens, which need a lot of care and attention including feeding every 2 hours to start with

She might not be a good mother
She might get mastitis, in which case you are back to hand-feeding the kittens plus some potentially expensive treatment at the vets
Even if she delivers safely and is a good mother, you have no guarantee she wants to continue a relationship with her kitten as it matures
If you have a safe, happy family of cats my advice is to leave it that way.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Margaret,

It can be extremely difficult to find a Persian stud of any colour who is available to 'visiting' queens; the majority are at closed stud. 

If you did manage to find a reputable, responsible stud owner, they would ask to see your girl's registration document to ensure that she was registered by the breeder 'for breeding'. Stud owners within GCCF must not accept a queen for mating who is registered on the non-active register.

Anyone with a stud who accepts your girl for mating with no questions asked, no requirements for pre mating health tests (which includes PKD for Persians) isn't going to be someone you would want to take your girl to.... studs, and therefore your queen, are only as healthy as the last cat they were in contact with. The only thing of importance to such stud owners is a stud fee and unfortunately there are many of them.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Mags1962 said:


> We only want to breed our little girl so we can have one other Persian chinchilla baby in our family


Not a good reason to breed. Hope you heed the other posters' knowledgeable and experienced advice.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

A breeder acquaintance of mine has, this morning, lost on of her breeding queens during childbirth. This is an experienced breeder but nature is cruel and girls die, along with their kittens.

It is absolutely not worth the risk to your girl, to put her through labour and kittens for the sake of having "just one litter".

If want to breed, go back to your breeder and ask them to mentor you and you can discuss getting an active registered queen, not a pet


----------



## Raggie08 (Mar 18, 2019)

You won’t find a Persian stud on here and no decent breeder would allow a girl to go to their stud for a one off litter. If you want to breed, I strongly suggest you get a mentor, research the breed and do things properly, then wait for your mentor to think you are completely ready for a fully registered Active girl.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

You've had some good advice here, and as people have said, this Forum is not intended for providing stud information for would be breeders.
I can't really add any more to the discussion ,but suggest you do a lot more research into the breed and breeding itself,and follow the advice you've been given.


----------



## Mags1962 (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone


----------

